# Mercedes SLS amg heavy enhancement



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This car came in primarily for paintwork and interior. Wheels stayed on and where worked around. The ceramics don't kick out a lot anyway so it was easy to clean them up along with the callipers.

Initially the car went through multiple stages of cleaning and decontamination to make sure the paint was squeaky clean and contaminant free

DSC_0093 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0094 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Whilst clean and before machining started, a few dents were removed from the door

DSC_0095 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The car was then placed in the surgery ready for work

DSC_0193 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

As with most premium products, the efforts gone too are greater which just means there is more work thats been done poorly. This was no different. Sanding marks on the driverside quarters

DSC_0221 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0223 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0228 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After one hit of compounding, more to go

DSC_0225 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The nearside was no different

DSC_0233 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0235 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After one hit of compounding, more to go

DSC_0236 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So I made my way down the car using the new Detailing Kingdom vision compound and fury wool pad. Some areas receiving more work than others to get an even overall finish

DSC_0232 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

More sanding marks tucked into the corners

DSC_0330 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0331 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The bonnet was a slightly different story. Some deep scrub marks were dotted around and needed isolated work

DSC_0231 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0230 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

A deep cluster was spotted towards the front also

DSC_0302 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0303 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0304 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And on the bumper

DSC_0309 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0310 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Tell tale holograms on the bumper

DSC_0311 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0313 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0319 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0320 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Both carbon mirrors were then done

DSC_0340 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0342 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And then it was onto the rear. The top deck was the same as the bonnet

DSC_0296 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0299 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Lights were done too

DSC_0346 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0347 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0349 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0350 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And finally exhausts

DSC_0343 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0344 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The whole ar was then refined with soft pads and finale

DSC_0322 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0325 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0333 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0334 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0338 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0362 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0364 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0367 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0377 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And finally once the car was waxed and the details taken care of. Tyres coated with the new Detailing Kingdom driftX and glass with a final onr buff down. Internally leather cleaned with Detailing Kingdom skin wash and treated with Dr leather dye blocker

DSC_0113 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

obs-2-2 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0116 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

obs-6-2 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0117 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

obs-16 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0122 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

obs by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

obs-7 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

obs-13-2 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

obs-14 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Thanks for reading


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

gorgeous....wet dream time


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Absolutely WOW!!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Great work on a stunning car!


----------



## saj1985 (Jul 30, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Now that is a gorgeous looking car - looking really good and loving the interior...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

King,:thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

What a beautiful machine to work on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Utterly stunning car! Utterly stunning work! And utterly stunning, but sadly believable, that MB could release a car that special with so many errors in the paint work...

Peter


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Fantastic! Lovely car and a great talent you have getting that kind of finish.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Your work is stunning, you should be proud And your skills with the camera too! 

The owner just needs to get rid of the tax disc and holder now:lol:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work and fab photos


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

Love reading you posts  quality work and stunning results! And varied car types always makes them worth a read!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

love these things


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work once again, those sanding marks looked fairly deep in the pictures!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Quality work as always matt:thumb: stunning car.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cracking work :thumb:

Awesome looking motor


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great looking car

Your work is stunning


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

What can I say !! - amazing work in not enough to describe what you did to that MB using DK products.


----------



## 122144251 (Jan 12, 2017)

Great work


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm guessing the car was in surgery for quite some time. Have to say some of your pics are superb. Did you use the same products on the carbon mirror caps?


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Top finish Matt - the car looks dope - great work


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work and some stunning photos!


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

:doublesho....... i think a little bit of wee just came out!


What a machine to work on..... i bet it sounded amazing in your unit?


Stunning job!:buffer:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Amazing work as always.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh baby...... come to Daddy....... :thumb:


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## Atchoouuummmm (Apr 14, 2015)

Stunning !


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

Stunning car and amazing work! What wax was applied to the car?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Epic sls, nice work.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what Do you use for carbon fibre on the inside to clean.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I absolutely love your work Matt. It's just incredible, both the cars you get to work in, and the results you get.

If I could get half the results you do is be proud!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

And there you have it once again true pictures showing proper before and after shots at same angles lighting top quality work. :thumb:


----------



## Tman73 (Dec 24, 2008)

What a car & what a job! Amazing work as always Matt


----------

